# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  leki uspokajające na pogrzeb

## johanna

bardzo bliskiej mi osobie zostało kilka dni życia.w tym momencie już nie potrafię sobie z tym poradzić.cały czas o tym myślę, że za chwilę będzie pogrzeb i już więcej nie zobaczę tej osoby.potrzebuję jakiegoś leku na uspokojenie.chodzę do pracy, jestem żoną i matką i muszę normalnie funkcjonować. gdy się denerwuje serce wali mi jak młotem , ręce mi się trzęsą i mam duszności.bardzo proszę mi coś polecić na ten okres. pójdę do rodzinnego po receptę. leki ziołowe nie pomagają.

----------


## Guacamole

powiem ci z własnego doświadczenia, że czasem lepiej jest nie łykać kolejnych tabletek tylko iść na rozmowę z psychologiem... teraz ludzie otwarcie podchodzą do tematu i naprawdę nie ma się czego wstydzić. sama musiałam skorzystać z takiej pomocy kiedy mi odeszła bliska osoba... wtedy tylko wpadłam w formalności - z zakładem pogrzebowym hades, z urzędami, restauracją organizującą stypę... a takie rozmowy pozwoliły mi się zatrzymać i pomyśleć. trzymam za ciebie kciuki

----------


## zalza

Czasami mamy takie bardziej stresowe sytuacje jak np. pogrzeb, rozwód czy inny powód i  wtedy dobrze jest się wyciszyć i uspokoić tabletkami , mi bardzo pomógł nervomix ale w wersji forte, silniejszy a  myslałam, że te apteczne będą do niczego.

----------


## Bananowa

Hydroxizinum 10 mg lub 20 mg w zależności od nasileń objawów. Lek wydawany na receptę.

----------


## parafa

no właśnie nie trzeba od razu sięgać po silne leki w przypadku większego stresu wystarczy sięgnąć nawet po suplement z apteki.

----------

